# A few new links



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

I found these while on Yahoo Shopping...

Spookshop.com
Hauntquarters.com
Daveyhorror.com ( some fantastic bargains here, depending on what you seek )


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you for those links. I finally located a mask I'd been hoping to find.


----------

